# Mundane Pictures Of London



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

preferably taken by you, or of places you've visited

i'll start you off with this little gem



homerton station in 2005

the building with the white roof was the alma


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

this was somewhere round hampstead garden suburb


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

stairs on the south bank


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

wilton estate in hackney


----------



## clicker (Jul 8, 2013)

a puddle in Greenwich.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2013)

air raid shelter sign, Deptford High Street, November 2011


----------



## clicker (Jul 8, 2013)

steps on the south bank


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

I give you mundane. 321 of them if you have the time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

These are all circa 2002.

Fascinating!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

What an interesting place.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

I could go on


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

This is actually how shit London was/is.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

None of your pictures are appearing for me, Stanley. Just tags for Angelfire.

Probably no bad thing as I have a feeling that they're not worth viewing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> None of your pictures are appearing for me, Stanley. Just tags for Angelfire.
> 
> Probably no bad thing as I have a feeling that they're not worth viewing.


 
 

Meh!


----------



## Reno (Jul 9, 2013)

A church in Richmond.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

It was a long time ago.



http://www.zoom-in.org/photography-...on-archive/press releases/john-colley-pr.html


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2013)

The clocktower at at one corner of the Clapham Junction branch of Asda


Maybe not entirely beautiful from the road, but you should see what's behind those flats.

Even the neighbours were fed up with the rain last year


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 9, 2013)

wow, very boring.  nice work, guys .


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 9, 2013)

It just occurred to me that this would probably have been far more effective as a strategy for discouraging immigration to the UK than that other campaign they were doing/ thinking about doing? a while back.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Some of these pictures are not mundane at all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2013)

Greebo's are well mundae though, good work Greebo


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 9, 2013)

Peckham Multi Storey


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 9, 2013)

Corporate social responsibility


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2013)

near Old St.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2013)

a bit of the Thames.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> Peckham Multi Storey


 

peckham multi storey also gave me this un


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2013)

not much happening here


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2013)

this is a winner


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Greebo's are well mundae though, good work Greebo


 
I was still trying to get used to a relatively new camera at the time, hence the boring subject matter.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

London builders van with 46 bus background detail.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 9, 2013)

Lets face it, London cant compete with the Northern thread on this


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 9, 2013)

That's pretty mundane, spy.  but i think it should have been taken in the drizzle on a grey day to truly achieve mundanity


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Lets face it, London cant compete with the Northern thread on this


 
Challenge accepted.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 9, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> That's pretty mundane, spy. but i think it should have been taken in the drizzle on a grey day to truly achieve mundanity


couldve been taken any day up north


----------



## yield (Jul 9, 2013)

Tarmac Hayes




Enterprise House Hayes


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2013)

Colliers Wood.......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

This caught my eye because of the reflection of the water on the underside of the bridge


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


 
That's nowhere even near "mundane"


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This caught my eye because of the _*reflection of the water on the underside of the bridge*_


 
(My emph)

Point of interest = Loss of mundanity points.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> (My emph)
> 
> Point of interest = Loss of mundanity points.


 
It's not a point of interest, it's a fucking bridge 

(Although I realise bridges can be interesting)

Right, I'll find something else


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not a point of interest, it's a fucking bridge


 
Is it the bridge over Middle Dock from Heron Quays station?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Office workers = mundane.  Even more mundane as they're not even working


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Is it the bridge over Middle Dock from Heron Quays station?


 
Bingo!  Went there today.  First time I've ever been to Canary Wharf despite living here for decades 

The place has no soul whatsoever 

We got totally lost in a shopping mall we didn't even want to see.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> That's nowhere even near "mundane"


 
I'd like to be dead clever and say I was using a second meaning of word  'mundane' but sadly didn't actually discover it until a few moments ago, nevertheless, it fits 



> ...of this earthly world rather than a heavenly or spiritual one.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bingo!


 
Knowing that _is definitely_ mundane!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Knowing that _is definitely_ mundane!


 
Ah, do I get my points back then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Nothingness - for now.  Do you know where this is?


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothingness - for now.  Do you know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 35973


Canary wharf shopping centre new shops waiting to open


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> Canary wharf shopping centre new shops waiting to open


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

Some people may find building sites mundane.  I don't 

What can you tell me about this.  I quizzed up a suit today and he told me what it was.  Very nice gent he was too, not snotty at all, unlike some types that work up there


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

Underground cross rail station being built canary wharf- I was there a few weeks ago .


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>


Seats by cleopatras s needle


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> Seats by cleopatras s needle


ALSO


> These benches nicely complement the Imperial Camel Corps Memorial in the Embankment Gardens, which was unveiled later, in 1916.


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> ALSO


Thanks I've not noticed them before, it was just a guess but they look really ornate.


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2013)

storm clouds over lewisham.


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2013)

Red Route....in the rain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> Underground cross rail station being built canary wharf- I was there a few weeks ago .


 
Really? 

Hm, man in suit may have been telling me porkies

Although not necessarily so, as maybe that's underneath.

I asked him if it was a new tube station, and he told me originally it was originally going to be a 60-story JP Morgan building, but then the recession hit, so now they're only building up to ground level with shops and are going to sit on the land until things pick up.  If things pick up in years to come, then they'll be able to build up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

clicker said:


> Red Route....in the rain.


 

Interesting how the line is fading into a more interesting orange.  I reckon you have to lose points for that


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Interesting how the line is fading into a more interesting orange. I reckon you have to lose points for that


 
Possibly....but then i reckon points due to be deducted for shite on the lens?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

clicker said:


> Possibly....but then i reckon points due to be deducted for shite on the lens?


 
No, that just proves it probably was raining and you didn't just chuck a bucket of water over the pavement


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

Dalston Junction?  I suppose it could be one of many london overground stations


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really?
> 
> Hm, man in suit may have been telling me porkies
> 
> ...



I was only told about cross rail when I was there so I suppose it could be either or both


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

ash

Just found this



> *Riverside South*
> Probably the most intriguing and opinion dividing site in Canary Wharf right now is Riverside South next to Westferry Circus. Originally planned as JP Morgan's UK headquarters until they took over the former Lehman Brothers building on Bank Street, this giant hole in the ground has laid dormant for some time. Two giant office towers were proposed for this area, one was to become the largest in Canary Wharf, beating One Canada Square by 1 metre. It seems that building work has restarted now as JP Morgan aim to bring the site up to ground level, sparking rumours of a park area. It will be exciting to see what goes up in the next year.


 
which seems to be similar to what I was told (except they're mentioning park, not shopping centre)


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> Dalston Junction? I suppose it could be one of many london overground stations


You're rather good at this.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2013)

Pothole on Albert Embankment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

ash

Found this on Wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverside_South_(Canary_Wharf)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2013)

picture (not mine) of whitechapel, where to get from the underground to the overground you go downstairs...


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

I 





RedDragon said:


> You're rather good at this.


I get about !!


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ash
> 
> Found this on Wiki
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverside_South_(Canary_Wharf)



So man in suit was  not dispensing Melton Mowbrays' .


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> So man in suit was not dispensing Melton Mowbrays' .


 
Seems not


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Winot (Jul 9, 2013)

Thread reminds me of this: 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...0.72.412.7.7.0....0...1c.1.19.img.PN8O5Wou3sc


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)

Shoreditch. 2003.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)

Enough from me. All 2002. Above: North Ealing and Osterley.

Above, above: Acton, Leytonstone and Liverpool Street.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 36000


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)

One last, because I just found it, and it is truly mundane, but truly Wanstead.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 36000


 
Can't see it!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> View attachment 35976


 

what does that even mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> what does that even mean?


 
I don't know.  I had to google it myself last night. 

http://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?161493-What-s-a-campshed

http://www.thamesdiscovery.org/frog-blog/have-you-seen-a-campshed-lately


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

North london


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> One last, because I just found it, and it is truly mundane, but truly Wanstead.
> 
> View attachment 36001


 
ah, wanstead.  where mundanity rules with an iron fist.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ah, wanstead. where mundanity rules with an iron fist.


 
It is often said of Martin Parr that he makes the mundane interesting. Everybody was trying to do it not so long ago - photography, TV, books etc. Personally, I think mundane should be beautiful in a very self-contemplating, stagnating boredom. It's when things so dull somehow start questions for an inexplicable reason. Wanstead always used to do that to me. Why do people live here?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

With the exception of a few, I hardly find any of these pictures mundane. I've definitely lived in London too long


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> With the exception of a few, I hardly find any of these pictures mundane. I've definitely lived in London too long


 
Are you using the same definition of mundane to the rest of us?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Are you using the same definition of mundane to the rest of us?


 

Clearly not. Actually marty's picture was pretty mundane. neonwilderness needs to try harder.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Clearly not. Actually marty's picture was pretty mundane. neonwilderness needs to try harder.


 
Obviously these things are subjective and we've had similar discussions on the Northern thread, but surely you must give marty's pic the award of "exceptionally mundane"!? It's barely possible to be any more mundane 

And neonwilderness's pics are nice, but still pretty mundane. A shop front. A street scene. A canal view. A train station platform. No real focal point or stand-out detail. Just your every day kind of sights in London  Mundane!

Anyway, I feel like an intruder here so shall leave you to it


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Obviously these things are subjective and we've had similar discussions on the Northern thread, but surely you must give marty's pic the award of "exceptionally mundane"!? It's barely possible to be any more mundane
> 
> And neonwilderness's pics are nice, but still pretty mundane. A shop front. A street scene. A canal view. A train station platform. No real focal point or stand-out detail. Just your every day kind of sights in London  Mundane!
> 
> Anyway, I feel like an intruder here so shall leave you to it


 
Ah, I didn't realise there was a sliding scale of mundanity. I guess as a photographer you could rate neon's pictures as mundane but the shop front has character and canals always provide something pleasant to lift them out of the mundane. The train platform maybe.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Obviously these things are subjective and we've had similar discussions on the Northern thread, but surely you must give marty's pic the award of "exceptionally mundane"!? It's barely possible to be any more mundane
> 
> And neonwilderness's pics are nice, but still pretty mundane. A shop front. A street scene. A canal view. A train station platform. No real focal point or stand-out detail. Just your every day kind of sights in London  Mundane!
> 
> Anyway, I feel like an intruder here so shall leave you to it


 I'd like to accept the award on behalf of the exceptionally mundane throughout the world


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ah, I didn't realise there was a sliding scale of mundanity. I guess as a photographer you could rate neon's pictures as mundane but the shop front has character and canals always provide something pleasant to lift them out of the mundane. The train platform maybe.


 
I'm not sure there is a scale, but there must be something that we define as mundane or the lack of that something that disqualifies it from mundanity. And that 'thing' could be in various quantities in a picture?

*shrug*


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not sure there is a scale, but there must be something that we define as mundane or the lack of that something that disqualifies it from mundanity. And that 'thing' could be in various quantities in a picture?
> 
> *shrug*


 

Yes, but mostly it's subjective. 

I find Stanley's pictures too historically interesting to be mundane, that London doesn't really exist anymore. The pictures of Canary Wharf capture what is mundane about London, that's for sure, but still they have an aesthetic quality that is not that mundane. Just wittering, don't mind me.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know. I had to google it myself last night.
> 
> http://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?161493-What-s-a-campshed
> 
> http://www.thamesdiscovery.org/frog-blog/have-you-seen-a-campshed-lately


 


oh ok. Look out, Minnie! A Campshed is 2 meters from your face!




ha ha, made you look.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

I work in an exceptionally mundane area in London - more pics to come - phone currently playing up


----------



## hiccup (Jul 10, 2013)

A pub called the London Pub, in London. Bloomsbury, to be precise.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

hiccup said:


> A pub called the London Pub, in London. Bloomsbury, to be precise.


 I think I've been in that pub


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Office workers = mundane. Even more mundane as they're not even working
> 
> View attachment 35969


 
What's going on there?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> A church in Richmond.


 
Fuckin ell, that's my primary school! Well, the flat bit to the left. The school is attached to the church. And it's on the Wates Estate in Ham, to be precise. Probably the cheapest place in the Richmond area.  My Dad married my first stepmother in that church.


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Fuckin ell, that's my primary school! Well, the flat bit to the left. The school is attached to the church. And it's on the Wates Estate in Ham, to be precise. Probably the cheapest place in the Richmond area.  My Dad married my first stepmother in that church.


 
I went there for the first time last spring because there is a cluster of German food stores around there. A German friend and I decided to check them out while we were in Richmond for a long walk. I quite like the church as a building.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 10, 2013)

German food stores, eh? It's a good thing my Dad isn't alive to see that!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I think I've been in that pub


I've definitely been in there. It was shit.

It was on the same day that I, along with Santino went to _every pub in London that has London in its name_*. Oh yes.





*apart from the ones that were shut


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> German food stores, eh? It's a good thing my Dad isn't alive to see that!


 
You've grown up there and never noticed that there is the largest German community of the UK living in Richmond ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

cdg said:


> What's going on there?


 
It looks like a canteen/restaurant in an office block.  They're having mundane cups of tea and coffee (or maybe alcohol)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh ok. Look out, Minnie! A Campshed is 2 meters from your face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's alright, I was on a boat in the middle of the Thames


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It looks like a canteen/restaurant in an office block. They're having mundane cups of tea and coffee (or maybe alcohol)


 

Quite, but there appears to be some big massive leaves in the picture.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

cdg said:


> Quite, but there appears to be some big massive leaves in the picture.


 
Yeah, I noticed that.  I figured they've either got some huge tropical plants inside or it's a reflection from a building opposite... or something


----------



## cdg (Jul 10, 2013)

Dunno, I can't figure it out all.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> You've grown up there and never noticed that there is the largest German community of the UK living in Richmond ?


I doubt they were there in 1967, otherwise I doubt my Dad would have moved there!  I haven't been back for yonks, I ought to go for a look. Good excuse for a bike ride.  I remember a small parade of shops, about 6 or 8 I think, near the church. Is that where the Germans are?


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I doubt they were there in 1967, otherwise I doubt my Dad would have moved there! I haven't been back for yonks, I ought to go for a look. Good excuse for a bike ride. I remember a small parade of shops, about 6 or 8 I think, near the church. Is that where the Germans are?


 
If they weren't there in 1967 then they moved there soon after, because the German school that is at the centre of that community opened in 1971. Looks like your family lived more or less across enemy lines. 

There is a German grocery and a German bakery in that row of shops a across the church and there are quite a few more German shops, restaurants and cafes dotted around that area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> You've grown up there and never noticed that there is the largest German community of the UK living in Richmond ?


 
Really?  I used to hang around Richmond and never met any Germans


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really? I used to hang around Richmond and never met any Germans


 
The Germans and German businesses are mostly settled around Ham, which isn't exactly at the centre of Richmond. There also is a Bavarian Beergarden near the river in Richmond.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> The Germans and German businesses are mostly settled around Ham, which isn't exactly at the centre of Richmond. There also is a Bavarian Beergarden near the river in Richmond.


 
ah right.  I used to hang around Hill Rise, the high street, River and Common mainly


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> If they weren't there in 1967 then they moved there soon after, because the German school that is at the centre of that community opened in 1971. Looks like your family lived more or less across enemy lines.
> 
> There is a German grocery and a German bakery in that row of shops a across the church and there are quite a few more German shops, restaurants and cafes dotted around that area.


Well I never! If the Boche German partners in a free Europe were there, we didn't fraternize with them. I never met one, and we never spoke of them. We moved away in '72. Where's this German school you speak of?


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Where's this German school you speak of?


Google it, it's not exactly difficult to find.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2013)

hiccup said:


> I've definitely been in there. It was shit.
> 
> It was on the same day that I, along with Santino went to _every pub in London that has London in its name_*. Oh yes.
> 
> ...


I remember you posting about that - did you go to the London Tavern in Stoke Newington - I keep meaning to go there - only lived nearby since 1993


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 10, 2013)

..


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 10, 2013)

..


----------



## hiccup (Jul 10, 2013)

marty21 said:
			
		

> I remember you posting about that - did you go to the London Tavern in Stoke Newington - I keep meaning to go there - only lived nearby since 1993



We went all the way there and it was shut for refurbishment


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## davesgcr (Jul 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> The Germans and German businesses are mostly settled around Ham, which isn't exactly at the centre of Richmond. There also is a Bavarian Beergarden near the river in Richmond.


 
Sure it was not Hamm - a very frequently bombed marshalling yard circa 1940 - 1945 . Sorry .....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Yes, but mostly it's subjective.
> 
> I find Stanley's pictures too historically interesting to be mundane, that London doesn't really exist anymore. The pictures of Canary Wharf capture what is mundane about London, that's for sure, but still they have an aesthetic quality that is not that mundane. Just wittering, don't mind me.


 
At the time they were extremely mundane. Many still are. I took much flack for taking photographs of nothing. Some people recognised what I was doing - inspired by many who had done it before, but during 2001 -2002 nobody else seemed to be archiving London in a non-subjective way. A lot of time. A lot of money. As yet it hasn't paid. Neither have similar projects in Berlin and Barcelona.

Many people think about it. Few do it. Thankfully digital has made it much more affordable. But, will digital archives have the same value 20 years from now? 

For the time being my personal archive is as worthless as me.

This is possibly the real essence of mundane.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## nagapie (Jul 11, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> At the time they were extremely mundane. Many still are. I took much flack for taking photographs of nothing. Some people recognised what I was doing - inspired by many who had done it before, but during 2001 -2002 nobody else seemed to be archiving London in a non-subjective way. A lot of time. A lot of money. As yet it hasn't paid. Neither have similar projects in Berlin and Barcelona.


 
For some reason they reminded me of years ago when I watched Derek Jarman's Studio Bankside. Same pre-developed, derelict and unloved London that only people like Jarman could love. So on a subjective level, not mundane to me.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 11, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 35998
> Above, above: Acton, Leytonstone and Liverpool Street.


 

That's the Bridge Café made famous as the losers' hangout in _The Apprentice_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8066087.stm


----------



## cybertect (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll throw in a few from Bermondsey




Maltby Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Unboxed by cybertect, on Flickr




I blame William Eggleston I by cybertect, on Flickr




I blame William Eggleston II by cybertect, on Flickr




Embassy Café by cybertect, on Flickr




An abandonment of logic by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I'll throw in a few from Bermondsey


 
Not mundane enough.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 12, 2013)

cybertect said:


> That's the Bridge Café made famous as the losers' hangout in _The Apprentice_
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8066087.stm


 
Well there you go. If nothing else it cannot be denied I have an uncanny ability to spot losing potential.

Yours below/above look to be there, or there abouts also


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2013)

Moody sky over Trafalgar Road, in Greenwich.



Amusingly defaced advert on Southeastern trains.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 12, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


>


 

My, thats a mundane pic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

view east from de beauvoir estate, hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

view towards dalston (the tall buildings in the middle) from de beauvoir estate. trees in middle in de beauvoir square.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2013)

buses in front of pembury tavern, hackney


----------



## clicker (Jul 28, 2013)

Rainy South Circular.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 22, 2013)

gateway supermarket, new cross gate. may lead to harder shops like tesco's..


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 22, 2013)

River Road / A13


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


>


if thats the bookshop in north bloomsbury area then thats the shop used for exterior shots on Black Books


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> if thats the bookshop in north bloomsbury area then thats the shop used for exterior shots on Black Books


That's the one


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 29, 2014)

You Laandaners are rubbish  Need a Northerner to document your mundanity properly!

Some pics from today in Brockley, Crystal Palace and around...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 47436


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 29, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Cor blimey, geezah, it's a fackin' woin' dap, init


----------



## Numbers (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant thread / photos


----------



## Numbers (Jan 31, 2014)

Few I've taken recently.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2014)

A mundane photo essay by a Russian visitor to London: http://translate.google.ru/translat.../1244228-drugaja-storona-londona.html&act=url

Complete with some dodgy racial commentary (the translate makes it hard to make a definitive judgement on the intent).


----------



## Remus Harbank (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2014)

these are your pics right ruti? *throws SE gang sign*


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Some pics from today in Brockley, Crystal Palace and around...


 
Were you down this way in Jan Fez?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> these are your pics right ruti? *throws SE gang sign*


 Yes mate!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Where you down this way in Jan Fez?



He was...sneaky bugger didn't tell us!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> He was...sneaky bugger didn't tell us!


snooping round our manor taking pictures  i dont like it... i dont like it one bit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)

Explain yourself Fez909


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 15, 2014)

Soz...it was a last minute thing and didn't get chance, or have time, to warn/inform anyone.

Plus, it's harder to spy on people if they know you're coming


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> snooping round our manor taking pictures  i dont like it... i dont like it one bit


Hunt down the Smoggy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)

That's complete bollocks! Good thing you are back in Leeds now cos if not i'd  ......you are back in Leeds now right? 

/locks doors


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I remember you posting about that - did you go to the London Tavern in Stoke Newington - I keep meaning to go there - only lived nearby since 1993


have you been there yet?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>


i recognise all your pics apart from this one
though i think i recognsie it from the cover of this book




where is it? Deptford Town Hall? Greenwich somewhere?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i recognise all your pics apart from this one
> though i think i recognsie it from the cover of this book
> 
> 
> ...




Greenwich...The tulip stairs in the Queen's House in the grounds of the National Maritime Museum, just down the hill from the Observatory. 

You recognise the Walrus?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>


"Mural at former bakers' shop at 43 Dartmouth Road, SE23. Commissioned last year by the Forest Hill Society, it refers of course to the famous walrus in the nearby Horniman Museum. "






"The butterflies are Papilio hornimani (Horniman's Swallowtail), a species first identified in Frederick Horniman's collection and named after him."

Aero what done that has lots of south london pieces https://www.facebook.com/aeroartsuk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## red rose (Feb 16, 2014)

A disturbing number of these photos were taken within 5 minutes walk of my flat.  I'm starting to wonder how often I unwittingly pass urbanites in the street


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)

Well if I have posted them I can assure you I no idea where you live, although I could live close by


----------



## red rose (Feb 16, 2014)

This might answer your question, not particularly mundane but the only photo I have to hand.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)

Errrrrrrr....no


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)

red rose said:


> <snip> I'm starting to wonder how often I unwittingly pass urbanites in the street


Wouldn't that depend on when you're out and about?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 17, 2014)

No reason except a bit of framing practice...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2014)

Semi-Surburban Truckageddon!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 48757


Coming out at Whitechapel is unlike any other tube, especially when the market is in full swing...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 49015


is that weavers fields?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is that weavers fields?


 Yes


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 24, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 49013



Voss St Bethnal Green?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Blatant steal of the Northern thread but I reckon it's worth a shot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Greenwich Peninsula. I think it's beautiful:


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

A sand recycling factory:


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

A Fallout 3 mutant nest in SE10:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't we have some left-leaning photographs for a better political balance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Can't we have some left-leaning photographs for a better political balance.


 what's right wing about those photos?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> what's right wing about those photos?


Read the words on the page. I said "_left-leaning_ photographs". It is a visual thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I remain confused.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I remain confused.


The pictures you've posted all feature things leaning to the right. It's a pun. A play on words. Taking advantage of the ambiguity of certain English words and phrases for comedic effect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Eh? Where? Everything is upright!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Where? Everything is upright!


You must be drunk!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sober as a judge!
The gas tower maybe looks a little like it is leaning to the right, but it's probably only cos I took the photo very quickly


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't believe I just did this. I really am trying to avoid doing a lot of things.

 



Orang Utan said:


> I'm sober as a judge!
> The gas tower maybe looks a little like it is leaning to the right, but it's probably only cos I took the photo very quickly


Oh for fuck's sake, and this is the one you accept?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybe the way the fence runs across the pic makes it look like it is leaning to the right. But the other pics are straight!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I can't believe I just did this. I really am trying to avoid doing a lot of things.
> 
> View attachment 51232
> 
> Oh for fuck's sake, and this is the one you accept?!


Eh? That thing you drew a line next to is a gas tower


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 30, 2014)

They all look leany to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

maybe I'm just shit at taking photos then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2014)

I really can't see it though! The other two pics are upright. Of course they're upright. Why would they be leaning?


----------



## clicker (Mar 31, 2014)

I really like the sand recycling plant.....even though it is a little left lean-y.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I really can't see it though! The other two pics are upright. Of course they're upright. Why would they be leaning?



To be fair, the last one is upright. It just looks leany because of the subject matter. The middle one is definitely leaning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2014)

fairly mundane shops in Deptford







the one on the right was built in c. 1680 and believed to be about the oldest building in Deptford.  The one on the right left is a post-1945 reproduction of the original, following bomb damage.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly mundane shops in Deptford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two rights don't make a wrong.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Two rights don't make a wrong.



 at me

*resists urge to edit in a way that makes your post look silly*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at me
> 
> *resists urge to edit in a way that makes your post look silly*



Go on and edit it to make the post make sense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Bearspace is an art gallery, in case anyone is getting excited


----------



## boohoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly mundane shops in Deptford
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the original a timber framed building? Nothing mundane about that.


----------



## mansonroad (Mar 31, 2014)

rozzers et flooding in my native ends of kilburn


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Whoah! What happened? Water main?


----------



## mansonroad (Mar 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Whoah! What happened? Water main?



yeah i think it must have been a water main, about two summers ago around the time of the olympics. i wasn't actually london at the time but apparently the whole of that bit of the high road was submerged


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2014)

mundane picture of piccadilly circus, early 1950s






posted by 'Old London Mush' on tweeter


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2014)

South...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2014)

I think the house in the bottom picture is slightly less vivid than it was a while ago...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2014)

East..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2014)

More East...


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 16, 2014)

Some posters interpretation of 'mundane' is completely different to mine, or am I missing something? The first house is magnificent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Some posters interpretation of 'mundane' is completely different to mine, or am I missing something? The first house is magnificent.



I agree. Made mundane only by the fact that I see it near on everyday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Blatant steal of the Northern thread but I reckon it's worth a shot.


this is a pisspoor ripoff of the thread of the same name started in july last year


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this is a pisspoor ripoff of the thread of the same name started in july last year


You mean this one:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/mundane-pictures-of-london.312592/

A far superior thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2014)

If a mod is reading, can they please merge the threads?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2014)

Great British Garden at the Olympic Park

 
Rainbow in South Kensington

 

Clapham South


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Bearspace is an art gallery, in case anyone is getting excited



Deptford's gentrification proceeding apace, I see!


----------



## clicker (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2017)




----------

